# lADIES BEST WINTER HUNTING BOOTS?



## brokenarrow (Oct 6, 2003)

Looking for advice from the Ladies here. My 26 year old daughter has decided she wants to start hunting with me again now that she graduated college. I never realized how limited your choice in a real "winter hunting boot" is! Ive been looking and just don't seem to find a decent pack boot for hunting while on a stand. You ladies really are getting short changed by the boot company's imo. So she takes a size 7.5 in ladies. any suggestions? Id really like to keep it under $115 but I will be happy with all suggestions. Thank you


----------



## benelli/girl (Feb 16, 2012)

brokenarrow said:


> Looking for advice from the Ladies here. My 26 year old daughter has decided she wants to start hunting with me again now that she graduated college. I never realized how limited your choice in a real "winter hunting boot" is! Ive been looking and just don't seem to find a decent pack boot for hunting while on a stand. You ladies really are getting short changed by the boot company's imo. So she takes a size 7.5 in ladies. any suggestions? Id really like to keep it under $115 but I will be happy with all suggestions. Thank you


----------



## benelli/girl (Feb 16, 2012)

I guess it depends on if she will be walking a lot to and from the stand, I have used Iceman pack boots in the past and they are in your price range .they are warm enough and if need be use toe warmers.Her size being 7.5 is real close to most mens size 8 which opens alot of choices.I have some cabelas predators and inferno boots but cost closer to the $200.00 or just under. both are very warm but not great for walking to far. good luck.


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

brokenarrow said:


> Looking for advice from the Ladies here. My 26 year old daughter has decided she wants to start hunting with me again now that she graduated college


It does depend on how far you are walking. I must tell you though, my choice is mens boots. I have tried multiple Womens boots of different makes, models etc. Keen are the only women's boots that have stood up to the test. But do not make a Pac style boot, I use them for hiking and/or light hunting like upland. birds or early bow. I walked 4-6 miles a day in North Dakota for the past 2 seasons pheasant hunting in my latest Keens and they are going strong!
Now on to Pac style-I wear Cabelas Pinnacle and Cabelas White tail Extremes size 8, but I am a women's 9. I think she may have a hard time finding the right fit if she is a 7.5 unless she puts on extra socks.

My all time favorite for late season, cold long sits are Mickey Mouse boots, that are cheap surplus. I bought 2 pair 20+ years ago from a surplus place for $30/pair and still wear them. 
Got a pair from Sportsmans Guide catalog store 8-10 years ago, for cheap maybe $50.

I don't know if this helps any due to size variations. Good Luck


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

Women's hunting boots and clothing for that matter, are crap... apparently the makers don't really think we are serious about being out there in the cold for very long. 

I have a nice pair of Irish Setter boots. I wear one pair of nice merino wool socks. I rarely get cold or wet feet in those puppies.....(lol) but they are a bit big for walking in, but I'm in a stand most of the time sitting so they're great boots. If you're serious about being out there, I would recommend spending the money on a good pair of boots. 

http://www.irishsetterboots.com/USD/product/hunting-boots/03888-snow-claw-xt-12-2000g


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

My wife and daughter both wear Baffin boots, my wife calls them bafoon boots, and if you find them on sale they may be pretty close to your price range. They also use them ice fishing.


----------

